# Naturpool im Winter?



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,
da ich dieses Jahr erst einen Naturpool (ohne Fische) mein Eigen nenne darf, kommt bei mir die Frage hoch, was ist an Wintervorbereitung (außer Laub abkeschern) zu tun? Deckt ihr euren Teich irgendwie ab oder lasst ihr ihn offen? Die Pumpen und den Sprudler stelle ich im Winter ab. 

Wir macht ihr das so?


----------



## Joachim (29. Aug. 2016)

Naturpool im Winter? Cool...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCgm0mIA84g_


----------



## Dudelsax (29. Aug. 2016)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Deckt ihr euren Teich irgendwie ab oder lasst ihr ihn offen?


Hallo Jürgen,
nee abdecken kommt bei mir nicht in Frage.
Pumpen abstellen mache ich nur, wenn es draußen richtig knackig wird und Laubabkeschen gehört im Herbst eben dazu.(meistens mehr,als einen lieb ist)

LG Ralf


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2016)

@Joachim 
Heute nen Clown gefrühstückt? Das hat bestimmt Aua gemacht.


----------



## mitch (29. Aug. 2016)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Die Pumpen und den Sprudler stelle ich im Winter ab.


Hi Jürgen,
nicht das dann eine Leitung aufplatzt, eine kleine Pumpe zur Umwälzung würde ich schon vorsehen - bewegtes Wasser gefriert ned so schnell


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2016)

Ach Mitch so schnell friert das nich in der tiefe und die Ausgasungen vom Schmodder helfen auch noch ein wenig


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2016)

Also bei mir laufen beim abschalten der Pumpen die Leitungen bis zum Wasserspiegel leer. Laut Naturagart sollen die Schläuche bis -25°C frostsicher sein.
Die Wasserpflanzen schneide ich  Ende Oktober knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche ab. Das wenige Laub das bei mir im Herbst anfällt keschere ich ab.
Die Pumpen schalte ich von November bis April ab.


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> nicht das dann eine Leitung aufplatzt, eine kleine Pumpe zur Umwälzung würde ich schon vorsehen - bewegtes Wasser gefriert ned so schnell



Hallo Mitch,

Die Leitungen liegen so tief, dass sie eigentlich frostsicher sind. Mein Teichbauer meinte, ich könnte sie im Winter abstellen. Er baut schon gefühlt ewig nach diesem Prinzip. Ob die Leitungen sich komplett entleeren, muss ich nachfragen.

Liebe Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die Wasserpflanzen schneide ich Ende Oktober knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche ab.


Besser über der Wasseroberfläche im Fischbereich. So für den Sauerstoffaustausch durch das Eis. Noch besser erst im Frühjahr.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Sep. 2016)

Im Frühjahr ist das Wasser immer so kalt.

Ich besorge mir noch einen Eisfreihalter.

Wenn man erst im Frühjahr schneidet, gammeln da nicht die Pflanzen über den Winter und setzen Nährstoffe frei?


----------



## mitch (7. Sep. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn man erst im Frühjahr schneidet, gammeln da nicht die Pflanzen über den Winter und setzen Nährstoffe frei?


wenn Eis auf dem Teich ist schneide ich meist das Grünzeugs ab, dann fällt ned so viel ins Wasser


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2016)

Alles was jetzt schon braun/ welk wird wird abgeschnitten 
Und wie 100 Forianer und 100 Meinungen 
Aber meine ist die einzig wahre


----------



## Joachim (7. Sep. 2016)

Wie Mitch, so machen wir es auch. Wenn Eis drauf ist, einfach mit dem Freischneider runter sensen und fertig. Eingegangen ist davon noch nichts, im Gegenteil es wuchert wie verrückt. Gibt davon glaube auch Bilder...


----------

